# Where to buy vintage knives



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 25, 2017)

Title says it all really, I'm based in the UK and looking to buys some vintage (carbon prefered) knives to use as a bit of a project knife and restore, so old and rust is no problem. Anything that I can spend some time on will be great.

Thanks guys, all suggestions appreciated. 

Nick


----------



## Lars (Apr 25, 2017)

Sabatier-shop.com have some old stock carbons at the moment.

Lars


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll check them out


----------



## dwalker (Apr 25, 2017)

Obviously ebay. Bernal Cutlery often has some vintage, but they are already tuned up by them and the price reflects that.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 25, 2017)

antique/ flea markets


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah wanted something more rough to work on. Been looking for antiques markets, dont think theyre that great in the uk, but cant harm to look. Also, all of the carr boot sales and markets as such are usually all sundays, and I can't remember thr last sunday I got off


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 25, 2017)

@Lars I think it is more or less a permanent item


----------



## Lars (Apr 25, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Lars I think it is more or less a permanent item



The nogents are a pretty recent addition though, right? Lets hope they don't run out. Would like one for the nostalgia..

Lars


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2017)

i found shopping for vintage kitchen knives more of a quest than shopping spree.

i just kinda kept my eye out for them. less aggressive shopping, more passive..just keeping aware. i found them at estate sales, antique shops, swap meets, friends junk drawers, and even knife sharpener guys. it will blow you away, what that guy driving a van around to farmer's markets in a van offering sharpening services has in his junk box.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 26, 2017)

Think thats the way ill have to be, just keep an eye out


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 30, 2017)

Not too rough, restored English and American 1800's stag handle carving sets. Got them off E-Bay. Looked for blades with little wear some of these older blades have been sharpened to oblivion. Patina is ok but heavy rust not, pitting does not look so good when knives are polished up. Thing is if you know what you are looking for you can find the better blades.


----------



## pc9111 (Jun 2, 2017)

eBay and local swap meets


----------

